
Definition of “to grok” - harperlee
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grok
======
harperlee
OP here. At the risk of paraphrasing Iñigo Montoya, I'm a non-native english
speaker and when I searched for this word, which I often find in HN, two
things surprised me:

1) That was Robert Heinlein (a great author) who invented it 2) That half of
the time that I read it, the intended use is a different one

So perhaps it is useful to post it here :)

